# Is the Leaf motor shaft load-bearing?



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,

Can anyone please clarify whether the end shaft of the Nissan Leaf motor is load-bearing? By that I mean if it can handle being used for direct-drive or if something can be connected directly to it.
Or does it require additional support?

I am primarily interested in the 2013-2017 style motor, although it would be good to know about the older and newer motors as well.

Thank you.


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

Matej said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone please clarify whether the end shaft of the Nissan Leaf motor is load-bearing? By that I mean if it can handle being used for direct-drive or if something can be connected directly to it.
> Or does it require additional support?
> ...


"Load-bearing" is usually an architectural term and confusing to use in this application. Power is transmitted through the Leaf motor male splined output shaft, mostly as a twisting force, to the bearing supported female splined input shaft of the gear reducer/differential unit. The motor output shaft and its support bearing may be too small to handle the side loads imposed by a sprocket or gear attached to the motor output shaft for a belt, chain, or gear drive.

What kind of drive and/or application were you thinking of?


----------



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

If you are thinking about using the Leaf motor with a ICE transmission/flywheel/clutch, here's a thread discussing the application: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/nissan-leaf-motor-coupler-192026.html


----------



## Matej (Dec 4, 2015)

Thank you for the input. I am thinking about using it in a chain drive application. So I assume that the shaft would need to be supported by a bearing at the end.


----------

